# Project Green needs your help.



## ehoba (Jun 11, 2011)

I and a couple others are working on a new project. We need your help. We are building a new data base for device files to help replace megaupload.

If you have any official files for any version and any device please post a link here.

*Files we are looking for.*

*ODIN (Samsung)*
*SBF (Motorola)*
*ClockworkMod*

Please list Carrier,Manufacture,Device,Os Version, Build version.

Credit will be given to you for your contributions.

Thanks
E


----------



## Vapor (Feb 12, 2012)

Please get all the files in 1 place...that would be soooo much more easier.


----------

